# HS55 service manual and tips needed



## blackis (Jan 7, 2019)

Just brought a HS55TA home. Tracked model. Some issues:

- When putting the gear selector on high (3) it takes a lot of effort to push it past 2. After that it wont come out of 3 without significant force. 

- Dead man switch/lock is broken. When engagin auger, then drive and lifting auger hand (right hand) away, auger lever comes up and auger stops.

- Auger slips even on smallest amount of snow, any advice on how to adjust the auger / drive belts?

-Service manual or parts manual would help a lot


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I bought my shop manual on Amazon for 40 bucks. well worth it.

sounds like in dire need of a service.

for shifting. shut off gas , put blower in service position.( up on bucket and supported ) remove belly plate . probably needs grease where the friction disk slides for one thing.

there is a way to adjust shift arm and other adjustments in manual. 

kill switch cheap on ebay.

get the shop manual. it's not online.


----------



## blackis (Jan 7, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> I bought my shop manual on Amazon for 40 bucks. well worth it.
> 
> sounds like in dire need of a service.
> 
> ...


Kill switch? No I mean the interlock between the levers. When auger lever and drive lever are engaged, and you let auger lever go, it is supposed to stay engaged when drive lever is engaged. So you can use your right arm to adjust chute position. But on my HS55 the interlock does not work.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

blackis said:


> Kill switch? No I mean the interlock between the levers. When auger lever and drive lever are engaged, and you let auger lever go, it is supposed to stay engaged when drive lever is engaged. So you can use your right arm to adjust chute position. But on my HS55 the interlock does not work.


oops. you can try this. sometimes it's dirty in where the mechanism is and needs to be flushed out. or you can loosen those two 10mm head nuts on the side of handle and push that plate back. sometimes that works.

if those things don't work , being that this is a 33 year plus machine the cam lock may be worn and need to be machined. someone on the forums here has done that ( I haven't ) and maybe can explain it better.

but go with those first two simple things first. you may get lucky.


----------

